# <logic:iterate>



## Nad (2. Feb 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


kann mir jemand erklären,  wie <logic:iterate> funktioniert bzw. was und an welcher Stelle angegeben werden soll. Ich hab nämlich mehere Objekte vom Typ Essen, die u.a.  Attribute "Bezeichnung" haben. Alle Objekte befinden sich in der LinkedList in BestellungAufgebenAction.java.  Die Bezeichnung aller Essen-Objekte soll dann in einer jsp ausgegeben werden.  Was muss an welcher Stelle angegeben.

Vielen Dank
Nad


----------



## foobar (2. Feb 2005)

Du mußt die Liste zuerst im request oder in der Session ablegen:

BestellungAufgebenAction.java:

```
List meals = new LinkedList();
....
request.getSession().setAttribut("meals", meals);
```

JSP:

```
<logic:iterate name="meals" id="meal">
  <bean:write name="meal" property="Bezeichnung">

</logic:iterate>
```

P.S. Die Objekte in der Liste müssen dem Beanpattern folgen (Serializable implementieren, Getter, Setter etc.).


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2005)

supaaaaaaaaa

Vielen dank! es funkt.!

nad


----------

